# Delivery Options When On Blood Thinners



## Louisa K

Hi Ladies

I think there are a few of us on here who are having daily clexane / heparin injections.

Just wondered, what you have been told about delivery options.

I had an appointment with the anaesthetic clinic and the doctor told me he thought it was better to have a section so that we can plan when to stop taking the medication so that I won't bleed to much when having an epidural.

He said if I do go ahead and have a normal delivery then he wouldn't advise I had an epi, which I don't want anyway, but he would be concerned if I need an emergency section then needed the epidural.

We haven't made a final decision because he wants to see what the outcome of my scan to see where my placenta is first because if thats still low then I don't have a choice anyhoooooo!!

But I would really love to know what other people have been advised?

Thanks in advance :thumbup:


----------



## isolabella

My haematologist told me 3 years ago that if I were to get pregnant I could have either a c section or a natural. However now that I am, it all seems to be pointing towards a c section as they can manage your medication better before and after and during. I also have lung problems so it means that pushing for a long period of time would cause problems. If a c section is being offered then I personally would go for it, just for the peace of mind that you know your medication is sorted.


----------



## Louisa K

Thanks for replying, I didn't know that about the lung thing, I can tell my right lung still hasn't totally repaired itself now that I have a chest infection and my GP said it sounded awful right where I had the clots last time, so I hope it can cope during labour! Maybe overall it is the safer option. Just wish I wasn't so scared of it!


----------



## quaizer

I dont know if its any help, but I take aspirin as a blood thinner as I have lupus and I had a normal birth with DS#2, allbeit induced, had an epidural which didnt work aswell lol. HTH hun and you get the answers you need xx


----------



## isolabella

I had to have my chestbone sawn in half and my pleura scraped off my lungs so a c section doesn't worry me to be honest! I know I will be well looked after, I appreciate a c section is a major operation and it's quite scary but at least for this operation, like no other, you get a baby at the end of it, and I would go through anything for that result.


----------



## Wanta2010baby

I'm on Lovenox injections (once daily). My doctor told me they will switch me to heparin (twice daily) later in the pregnancy. Then they will check my cervix often and schedule a delivery for me so that I can stop the heparin for a day before the scheduled delivery date so I can get the epidural.


----------



## Bec L

I was on Heparin in my first pregnancy and they didn't discuss delivery options with me really. Was just told to stop taking the injections as soon as labour started. I had a normal vaginal delivery and didn't want an epidural anyway, but no one told me I woudn't be able to.


----------



## Louisa K

Just wanted to update.

I had an appointment with my consultant and I asked for his advise and he said he couldn't believe what he was reading, he said I definately don't have to have a c-section and most women on blood thinners have totally normal deliveries, so all that worry for nothing!

Like you Bec L I just have to stop taking my injections as soon as I feel my first labour pain, god what a drama, god knows why that other doc told me all that rubbish!


----------



## Bec L

Glad you got it sorted. Would have been a shame if they'd have forced you to have a section unnecessarily


----------



## Louisa K

aw thank you.

Yeah I know, I was really disappointed because I had such a good labour last time and dreaded the thought of having an operation.. My consultant wasn't happy at all though, he said he needed to "have a word"! oops!


----------



## jadesh101

Hiya babe
I was on Fondaxaprin was allergic to clexane, and I had to have a emergency c-section at 35 weeks.
I tell the short story, was taken in for a maybe blood clot, but it turn' t out my pre-eclampsia was sky high, they kept me in to try to control it, they knew they was going to delver me in the next few days but didn't tell me so my blood pressure would stay nice and stable, they took me off the Fondaxaprin as they told me ' just in case ' as you have to be off it for 24 hours, and then gave me steriods ( which really hurt ) then 24 hours later a doctor turns up first thing in the morning ( by this time baby wasn't moving ) and told me that they was going to deliver baby now !!!.

So you can have either births, natural or c-section as long as you are off blood thinners for 24 hours before c-section and stop taking them as soon as you feel your first labour pain, if I didn't have other complications then I would of had a natural birth x


----------



## Louisa K

jadesh101 said:


> Hiya babe
> I was on Fondaxaprin was allergic to clexane, and I had to have a emergency c-section at 35 weeks.
> I tell the short story, was taken in for a maybe blood clot, but it turn' t out my pre-eclampsia was sky high, they kept me in to try to control it, they knew they was going to delver me in the next few days but didn't tell me so my blood pressure would stay nice and stable, they took me off the Fondaxaprin as they told me ' just in case ' as you have to be off it for 24 hours, and then gave me steriods ( which really hurt ) then 24 hours later a doctor turns up first thing in the morning ( by this time baby wasn't moving ) and told me that they was going to deliver baby now !!!.
> 
> So you can have either births, natural or c-section as long as you are off blood thinners for 24 hours before c-section and stop taking them as soon as you feel your first labour pain, if I didn't have other complications then I would of had a natural birth x

Thanks for your reply hun :thumbup:

But aww blimey you had a bit of a drama there! Did you stay on the blood thinners for long after the birth?


----------



## midori1999

I have been on 80mg twice daily (which I think is the highest dose) of clexane since last week as I had a Pulmonary Embolism. 

I am also extremely unlikely to get to 34 weeks, let alone term, due to other complications with my pregnancy, and because of that I am unlikely to be able to have an elective c section and they will let me go into labour naturally. 

I haven't been told to stop the clexane injections at any time, even if I go into labour, but that there is an 'antidote' they can give me if I need it either during labour or if I need an emergency c section. I also haven't been told there could be any problems with an epdiural, and as one or both of my twins may not survive for long after delivery I am not prepared to have a general anaesthetic. 

They are not sure how long I'll need to have blood thinners after the pregnancy, but have been tol dit'll be between 6 weeks and 6 months. I have been told I may then be able to take warfarin instead of injecting, but warfarin is not safe in pregnancy. I am not sure how that will be affected by breast feeding though.


----------



## Louisa K

midori1999 said:


> I have been on 80mg twice daily (which I think is the highest dose) of clexane since last week as I had a Pulmonary Embolism.
> 
> I am also extremely unlikely to get to 34 weeks, let alone term, due to other complications with my pregnancy, and because of that I am unlikely to be able to have an elective c section and they will let me go into labour naturally.
> 
> I haven't been told to stop the clexane injections at any time, even if I go into labour, but that there is an 'antidote' they can give me if I need it either during labour or if I need an emergency c section. I also haven't been told there could be any problems with an epdiural, and as one or both of my twins may not survive for long after delivery I am not prepared to have a general anaesthetic.
> 
> They are not sure how long I'll need to have blood thinners after the pregnancy, but have been tol dit'll be between 6 weeks and 6 months. I have been told I may then be able to take warfarin instead of injecting, but warfarin is not safe in pregnancy. I am not sure how that will be affected by breast feeding though.

:hugs:

Thats what I had after my first baby, which is why I'm on the clexane now, to try and prevent another one.. Yeah my anticoagulant nurse told me about the antidote but said I shouldn't need that.. I can see why they wouldn't want you to stop your clexane because your being treated rather than just to prevent.

How are you feeling, I was very breathless and had a terrible cough for months after my PE.


----------



## midori1999

Well, I've seen the haemotologist today. 

She said I'd need to stop the clexzane if I went into labour and a natural birth would be far preferable to a c-section, although the hospital could deal with any extra bleeding the c-section or a natural birth may cause. She said if I had a c section an epidural wouldn't really be an option and I'd need a general. Bad news for me in my circumstances. 

Not really happy as a mugh higher chance of a c section with twins. I'll have to wait until next week to discuss with the twin specialist consultant how likely a c-section is with a very premature twin delivery. 

I was also told I need to stay on the clexane for six months from the date of the PE, regardless of when delivery was, but that the clexane wouldn't affect breast feeding.


----------

